# Photoshop CS5 problem



## Norfolk Lad (Jul 30, 2012)

This is not a Lightroom question but the gurus on this forum are so helpful, I thought I'd post it here as I have had no results posting on Photohop forums.

My problem is this:

I purchased CS5 about six months ago in response to the threat that one would not be able to upgrade from CS3 to CS6 when it came out.  Having taken my cash, Adobe backed down.  I installed that on my old computer. I now have the same DVD installed on my new computer.  On both computers I have suffered some erratic behaviour with regard to histograms.  What happens is that I can open a picture, open a curves adjustment layer.  Fine.  The next picture the curves dialogue has no histogram.  The only solution is to close and reopen CS5. Then I may go 2 or 3 photos before losing the histogram again.  Other times it might last 10 or 20 pictures.

From what I read it might be put down to GPU drivers.  But CS3 always worked perfectly on my old computer and it is odd that CS5 has played up on both the old one and the new one with quite different CPUs and GPUs.  I currently have an Nvidia 550ti.  I don't think there would be any gain from uninstalling and reinstalling as it happened before.  Besides which I don't want to lose all my actions and other presets.

Any suggestions?


----------



## missingelement (Jul 30, 2012)

Did you check to see if there are any updates for your version of CS5?


----------



## Norfolk Lad (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes, thanks for the suggestion, but all available updates are installed adn my GPU drivers are th latest version.  Not that they made any difference against the older drivers.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 31, 2012)

Jeremy, can't help very much as I'm not a very experienced PS user. The only thought would be to try resetting the PS preferences, details can be found here, though to be honest I'm not very clued up as to the potential consequences of doing that in Photoshop.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 31, 2012)

Jeremy,

I'm using the same video card as you, but I can't duplicate the problem with half a dozen tries. I just replaced the driver this morning. 8.17.13.142 version.

Hal


----------



## Norfolk Lad (Jul 31, 2012)

Jim,
Many thanks for this advice and link.  I'll have a look when I get home tonight and let you know how I get on.

Hal,  I am not at home but the version number does not ring a bell with me after I looked for the update yesterday.  I thought it began with a 4 but the fact that CS3 ran perfectly well on my old machine and CS5 has not done on either makes me think it is a Photoshop problem and not GPU drivers.


----------



## missingelement (Jul 31, 2012)

Try going to Prefrences > Performance and in the lower right you should see GPU Settings.  Try turning off "Enable OpenGL Drawing".  See if that helps.


----------



## Norfolk Lad (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks missingelement.  It is rather late now so I am not going to look until tomorrow.  I will let you all know how I get on.


----------



## Norfolk Lad (Aug 1, 2012)

Missingelement,

You may well have found a solution to the problem.  I've opened and played with 15 photos without a problem.  This was not under my usual working conditions so I cannot be sure but so far no failure.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## missingelement (Aug 2, 2012)

Glad I could help!


----------



## Norfolk Lad (Aug 2, 2012)

Sorry, not the answer.  The histogram has disappeared twice this evening, once after editing 3 photos and again after another three.  I think I am going to have to live with it.  Maybe it will encourage me to spend more time working on the photos in Lightroom instead.  Thanks anyway for your suggeston.


----------

